# Oliver, Spanish Mastiff missing, Slough



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

DogLost.co.uk - OLIVER's Lost Dog Poster

OLIVER

Brindle Male Mastiff Spanish

Missing from Burnham Beeches, Farnham Common (near Slough), Bucks, SL1 area, (South East) on Monday, 7th May 2012

There is a REWARD for OLIVER's safe return.

CONTACT: 07748 766 857 or 07989 477 902


















PLEASE PLEASE keep you eye out for SOS dog, Ollie


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

Ollie has been found  his owners are on thier way to collect him now


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

amylyanne said:


> Ollie has been found  his owners are on thier way to collect him now


don't you just love happy endings


----------

